# Lila Jumped.



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I was away for the weekend and I came home this afternoon and the first thing I did was feed my fish. Except I couldn't find Lila. She's in a 5 gallon, and she's small but she usually swims up to the front when I come in the room. So I took the hood off, and I was looking all over the tank from every direction, but I couldn't find her... then I saw her on the floor all dried up.   
I'm so sad!! I don't know why she jumped! She never jumped before, and the opening in the back of the hood is small. I noticed the opening in the betta log was lined up with the opening in the back of the hood, but I don't know why she would have jumped out! I'm just sad and confused and I feel really bad.


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh....so sorry for your loss. Betta hugs from me and Sparkle to you.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

:BIGweepy:


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss. 

It is instinctual for Betta fish to jump... many people learn this the hard way. I know I have. That is why they must have a lid on their tank and all openings covered. I use plastic craft mesh, cut to size, and tape it on the lid to cover any holes.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

So sorry for your loss . I had 2 bettas jumped. First one jumped because i put another betta that i just bought in small container, so i guess he got excited and jumped . I couldn't save him. Another one now is about 4.5 years old i heard him and pick him up right away. So it happened. btw first betta had a lid on his bowl .
Sorry


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Thanks LionCalie for the tip about the craft mesh.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I am so sorry!  Me and Honeycomb give you are prayers, may Lila S.I.P

(swim in peace) under rainbow bridge


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i'm so sorry for your loss. we almost had a situation like that earlier this week, the way our Eric's tank is made, there's a notch in the top for the filter to poke through, but normally it takes up nearly the entire hole. that evening, however, the filter slid down into the tank during a water change, and before we noticed it had slid we heard a loud flapping sound from his tank and saw him clear an inch of air outside the top before falling back in. now we're paranoid and have old betta-seller cups covering the notch, the feeding hole, and even the tiny notch for the airline tube to come out of.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. S.I.P. Lila. May you enjoy yourself in the waters of the rainbow bridge. :')


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan (Aug 4, 2012)

I am so sorry.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

[No message]


----------

